
MH370: Australian official rejects theory that pilot ditched aircraft - ilamont
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/may/22/mh370-australian-official-refutes-theory-that-pilot-ditched-aircraft
======
kinsomo
After the MH370 crash, are there any initiatives to make some kind of water-
deployed radio beacon standard equipment on large passenger aircraft? Seems
like _a lot_ of search expense could have been spared if MH370 has been with
one of these, and by now we'd already have these answers.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_position-
indicating_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_position-
indicating_radiobeacon_station)

